# Ghostly Sounds



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Can anyone suggest a cd that has ghostly sounds in it. I am building a crypt this year, with a lady ghost in it, and I am looking for lady ghost sounds. Any suggestions?


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

Try going to

www.deviousconcoctions.com

there is a mourner track of the Mourner moaning...Like she's howling. It sounds quite chilling. *shivers*


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Thank you for the tip.


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

This site has a few mp3s of women sobbing.

http://www.hedstorm.net/HAUNT/SoundEffects/LAUGHTER_SCREAMS_CRIES_HEARTBEAT_BREATHING/index.html


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

This site has a pretty good collection of Halloween sounds. http://www.scaryhalloweensounds.com/sounds/Wavs/Wavs.html


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Thank you all. I hoping to take those bits of audio and put them into my Phantom of the Opera track. Wish me luck.


----------



## haunted house noob (Sep 14, 2004)

i found out this awsome thing! i have an electric keyboard, and i have many diff. settings. so i went to tuba, and played the lowest minor key i could find. i then used the tone setting to change it form sharp to flat.....and wallah!(SP?) it sound exactly like an old time ghost movie! im sure it would work witht eh upper keys too!


----------

